# Life Below Zero



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone watch the show "Life Below Zero"? It's about different people/families that live near the artic circle. One of the families has a sled dog business, they teach you how to sled and take tours out to help them survive living in the extreme. Last nights story about them was about their last puppy, Jack. They are getting older and the wife who always raises the pups until they are about 6 months old doesn't want to get too old and have 50 dogs. Anyway they showed how they started Jack's training, built him his dog house and basically he was moving out of the house and on to his "chain" like the other dogs. We all know how we feel about dogs on chains, but I had to think about those dogs overall. The lead dog was 15 or 16 yrs old and still went out he looked great. All of the dogs looked great, they have to because they are so important for survival. The end showed Jack, chowing down on a salmon, on his chain attached to his new dog house.
Sometimes I think about the dogs of the world and how they live compared to ours.


----------

